# panel doors actual photo of different profiles



## miguel (Mar 2, 2008)

I am planning on building some cabinet doors, but having trouble deciding what style I want. The descriptions that describes the diffrent profiles, like the cove, shaker, ogee, straight, etc. doesn't give me a visual photo of what I want. 
Do you know a source that have the actual photo of the doors with the different profiles?

I never build cabinet doors. I have a router but have'nt purchase the bits.

The second question is if I purchase a set of bits to make the rail and style of a certain brand, do I need to stay with the same brand to make the raised panels?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi sammy57

Here's just some of the ones you can select from,, 

You can use just about any panel bit but it should match the pattern of R & S bits.
But it can be anything you want it to look like.. 

http://www.cmtusa.com/store/index1....oducts.ihtml&titleimage=titles_routerbits.jpg

http://www.cmtusa.com/store/index1....oducts.ihtml&titleimage=titles_routerbits.jpg

http://cgi.ebay.com/1pc-12-Round-Ra...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/3pc-Cove-Raised...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://cgi.ebay.com/2pc-1-2-SH-Doub...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


==============


----------



## miguel (Mar 2, 2008)

Bob, thanks so much the information.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome sammy57

======


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

To add to Bj's response.
Look up on the web for Frued, CMT, MLCS, SommersFeld, Whiteside, Grizzly, etc., these places will show the profile of their bits and you'll get a better understanding of what you're looking for. Even catalogs for example, Rocklers, Woodcraft, Pricecutters, they show the profiles of the bits, thus allowing you to "see" the styling you're after.


----------

